# Figure 8 race Feb 2



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

*1st ANNUNAL ​BRP FIGURE 8 RACE
​
*Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354​*​SATURDAY NIGHT FEBUARY 2,2008​RACING STARTS AT 5:00pm​​STOCK CLASS ONLY​BRP STOCK CAR AND TRUCK BODYS ONLY​(NO WEDGE OR GTP BODY)​​The race will have three qualifiers and a main. A main will be an 8 car, 10 minute race. Your main position will be based on finishing position in each of the qualifiers and not from time, In the case of a tie, the tie breaker will be your fastest qualifier time. Each round the groups will be changed. Those still running 75 band radios, please bring a least one extra frequency. Entrée fee will be the same as a normal race.

**Car rules: *1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies. NO holes or vents allowed in rear. No Metal bumpers or nerf wings. *ALL BUMPERS MUST BE NOT BE SEEN OUTSIDE OF THE BODY. *Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey is the flyer for the figure 8 race. It should be a really fun time. I know I am looking foward to it. If you have any questions about this race please direct toward myself. Thanks
Tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ah man, you mean I can't run my Beetle body?  Herbie wants to ride again!!!  :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought We ran the fig 8 last night


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Bud, Do you have a late model body for the fig 8. I'm thinking about a demo derby paint job like the ones at the fair. Orange wheels, sloppy numbers & EAT ME on the back. LOL!! 

What about a bomber line of bodies!!! big fun.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

martian 710 said:


> Ah man, you mean I can't run my Beetle body?  Herbie wants to ride again!!!  :wave:


Why not?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Will the qualifiers be run on the figure 8 track also?????
Don


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Hey Bud, Do you have a late model body for the fig 8. I'm thinking about a demo derby paint job like the ones at the fair. Orange wheels, sloppy numbers & EAT ME on the back. LOL!!
> 
> What about a bomber line of bodies!!! big fun.


I'll just give you one of Logan's old bodies. They look like veteran figure 8 cars!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think we should make it a family fun night. Have a race for the wives, girlfriends, payed escorts , what ever. Maybe a blindfold race? Also we could have everyone bring a food dish and have dinner before the race. Just a thought. :wave: :thumbsup: Brett


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I pick the stock car and truck bodys because the blunt nose. Anything else I think would be unfair......Its a fun race. Remember the fastest car could, maybe not even make the main. Remember it is a FUN RACE so I wanted to kept the rule simple and use what most have allready. 

Hey a bring a dish thing would be cool.....But as far as other races will see.
Tang


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Easy said:


> Will the qualifiers be run on the figure 8 track also?????
> Don


Yes Don all will be on the figure 8 track.

What will happen is:

First place in a heat will get 1 point a, second 2 points and so on. The main will be set but least point on the pole and so on. 
The heats will be 5 to 6 car depending on how many we get.
Tang


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope there are enough cars left to run a main!!!!!
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

FOOD Yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Easy said:


> Hope there are enough cars left to run a main!!!!!
> Don


Don I will surprise if we someone break a part on these cars. Maybe something falling off but nothing more then a regular race
tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just wanted to run something unique for the race. I'll bring my Beetle body to the next race for pre-approval. The front end is more blunt and the front bumer is higher than any of the stock class bodies we're running now. I'm planning on bringing at least 4 cars and drivers to the race. Can't wait. :woohoo: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang you going to have race trophies - just a little laminated card - for bragging rights?!?!?!

Also - lets include the Bug and other non-wedge nose bodies...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm off work during the winter I could probably make up some awards for the race.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey guys Remember the figure 8 race is less then a month away.
Tang

If you guys could please post your Frequency that you will be running. I would like to see everyone on a different channel

I am on 89


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Spectrum 2.4 band


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

79 for Me !!!!!!!!!
Have rules been changed to allow Da Bug????
Please try to keep us more informed.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am on AM yellow or something like that - but i do have the XMods crystals, so I can easily change.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'M ON 82 WITH 80 AS A BACK-UP :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

List so far;

Tang 89
Micro 27 band
Bud 79
Hangtime 2.4 Band
Davon 82


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

gotta talk to Weaver and see about a possible rental


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

23 days untill the big event......who is build a special car?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not Me I'm running it stock !!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wait till you see the Shyniahnator 3000!!!!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

For the Love, make sure somebody makes a video of the races. I got to see this a figure 8.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

12 days untill the big race. who is in for the best race of the new year.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there with My rent a racer truck


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE RACING AT THIS EVENT  ....POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Shyniah, Logan and, myself will be there!!! All beware of the return of SPONGE BuRP!!!! If Bud's big foot couldn't kill him a figure 8 should be no problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Tang 89
Micro 27 band
Bud 65

Davon 82
Shyniah ?
Logan ?
Brett ?

Thats the list so far........who is in? Please list your channel so I can start on a heat board. Its only 10 days away.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Figure 8 race ?  whos doing that ?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

OH HA HA HA HA :lol: HA HA HA HA HA :roll: HA HA HA MAN am I FUNNY


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie, I can bring a car for you if you want to race. :woohoo: Let me know!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Take me off the list. I'm taking a week off. I've had some bad luck here lately.  My furnace cost me $525. Wifes car front end work. $1000. Data recovery from my crashed hard drive suppose to run 1500 or more. (baby pics & movies from July on). Wife is out of work as of end of the month. I'll be posting some things in the for sale thread.

Have a good one.  
HT


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I would consider the race if someone has a possible rental ride, I only have 1 primary car and it told me it does not want to do figure 8.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Hangtime, sorry about your luck I also have been hit with unexpected BS it sucks. Hang in there, and good luck!!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Wifes front end work. $1000.  :devil: :wave: I'll be posting some things in the for sale thread.
> 
> Have a good one.
> HT


Sorry about the bad luck Rick we'll see you in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Hangtime,
rumors are around that you have fast motors. Any for sale??????


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

!diot said:


> Hangtime,
> rumors are around that you have fast motors. Any for sale??????


Is this a trick question? Any fast motors I have I'm running.

Second - I'm probably running against you.

Tell you what. If your serious I'll be at Freddies Sunday. Bring me a motor NIP & I'll do my special prep & break-in on it for you. :thumbsup: 

HT


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Is this a trick question? Any fast motors I have I'm running.
> 
> Second - I'm probably running against you.
> 
> ...


Oh boy!!! Can I bring one too!!! :woohoo: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know but it's looking 50/50 on the figure-8 race for us now. We might be going to take advantage of the off week in the points series and do another ski trip. The kids are really bugging me about going again. I should know for sure this weekend.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That does not look like a promising turnout ????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

It might be better to do this after the winter season is over. Maybe the day your going to hand out the awards. Doesn't seem like anyone want's to take a chance at messing up their cars now. Maybe do a triathalon. 1 heat oval, 1 heat onroad, and 1 heat figure-8 all with the same car no practice in between. Person with the most total laps wins. Just a thought and it might be a little easier on the cars.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Do to the race schedule and people not wanting to crash their cars during the season. We are going to move the figure 8 race to a date in March after the season. I will have a date in a week. I hope everyone will make it. It should be a really fun time.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe We can talk about doing the awards at the Fig 8 race and make like a party of it, Maybe even the Itailian sausage just for a taste of the summer series  I know Micro would like the time to fig the points up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like that idea! let's make it happen!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just wanted to bring this back up to the top. The fig 8 has been moved to March 23rd and will include a roadoval....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

March 22 not 23 !!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

So who all is racing the figure-8 race next Saturday?:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All I know of at this time is Myself, Tang and You. I think most are going for the roadoval :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> All I know of at this time is Myself, Tang and You. I think most are going for the roadoval :thumbsup:


What a bunch of wussies!!!!:devil::jest::wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they should run the Fig 8 so We can see if anything on these BRP cars will break


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Figure 8 Video*

Hey where's the video from the first race?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We moved it to the 22nd so it was the end of the season.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Yes they should run the Fig 8 so We can see if anything on these BRP cars will break


If the only thing Logan has been able to break in 3+ years with his BRP car is bodies and body posts I don't think there is much to worry about. Is the road-oval going to be stock class only? I'll probably race both fig-8 and road-oval. I don't know if the kid's are going to race fig-8 or road-oval. I think Shyniah is going to make one of her chocolate-carrot cakes for dessert.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes roadoval stock setup :thumbsup: 
Cake YUM


----------

